# Vintage 1980's? BMX White 5 Spoke Front Wheel 20in.



## j69rr (Feb 25, 2020)

Vintage OS OG BMX Peregrine Master White 5 Spoke Mag Wheel 20in.Front Wheel 80s  | eBay
					

Mag wheel maybe from the 1980's. It also reads on wheel Graphite Composite.



					rover.ebay.com


----------

